# Warm water from the tap



## BurningRanger (3 May 2015)

Hi all,

I was just wondering if anyone uses warm boiler water from the tap for their shrimp rather than using cold water and heating it up?

I'm thinking about getting a aquanano 40 for shrimp and it would save a lot of tiem and oher if I didn't have to warm up the water with a submersible heater


----------



## Daneland (3 May 2015)

If you use your warm tap water there will be chlorine and you need to treat water for it.Other than this water chemistry must be same.Unless your boiler adds up some trace elements which modern day combination boilers are safe in this respect,as far as I know....


----------



## BurningRanger (3 May 2015)

I would definitely add dechlorinator but was just wondering about copper


----------



## Daneland (3 May 2015)

What type of a boiler is it?


----------



## BurningRanger (3 May 2015)

Condensing combi


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (3 May 2015)

Wouldn't worry about copper in tap water, otherwhise you'd be dead already yourself. 

Use it from the combi boiler as well, with dechlorinator off course.


----------



## Daneland (3 May 2015)

It should be fine


----------



## BurningRanger (3 May 2015)

Thanks guys


----------



## nduli (3 May 2015)

I've used water warmed and much lower temp than the tank water and never seen an issue. Yes declorinate if using tap but 10-20% water changes with cold water have triggered breeding in my tanks before now....


----------



## BurningRanger (3 May 2015)

Ok, I'll try cold water when doing small changes


----------



## Daneland (3 May 2015)

nduli said:


> cold water have triggered breeding in my tanks before now....


Biological clock I guess...So amazing...


----------



## sciencefiction (4 May 2015)

BurningRanger said:


> I was just wondering if anyone uses warm boiler water from the tap for their shrimp rather than using cold water and heating it up?



Yes, for years. 50% changes at a time with hot/cold tap water mixed. It may depend on your warm boiler I guess, mine has caused no issues whatsoever.

By the way, copper is essential for shrimp survival. They use Hemocyanins(two copper atoms) for oxygen transport around the body and hemocyanins also possibly plays function in their immune system. It's just that higher concentration of copper is lethal to them, possibly for the same reason.

I wouldn't be too brave with cold water changes if it drops the temperature too much.  I once did a large water change with cold water by accident, hadn't seen the boiler had run out after I changed water in multiple tanks. I had a few shrimp deaths the next day, so I'd advice to match the temperature as close as possible. I keep cherry shrimp, they tolerate really low(12C) and high temperatures once accustomed to them but not when changed rapidly.
Other than that I pour the water directly from the tap and dechlorinate the entire tank directly inside it without any losses ever.


----------



## BurningRanger (5 May 2015)

Sciencefiction; thank you. That's very helpful and reassuring.


----------

